# Will Trumpet Snails eat babies



## jjkolodz (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a pair of dwarf cichlids that laid eggs 2 weeks ago. Somewhere along the way they lost their clutch. I was wondering if trumpet snails would eat the babies right after they hatched and were sitting on the bottom of the aquarium.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

I doubt that they woud eat the babies, but they will eat the eggs. are you sure they hatched? If they did, the parents might have eaten them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if there are any other fish in the tank,the parents may have felt that there was a threat and ate the eggs.otherwise i would think that the snails got the eggs before they hatched.just as fishbguy said.


----------

